

Don't believe thorium nuclear reactor hype - nherment
http://www.independentaustralia.net/environment/environment-display/dont-believe-thorium-nuclear-reactor-hype,4919

======
bobdvb
A hackneyed anti-nuclear rant, not a decent dissection.

